# American Flyer Fans in Western Pennsylvania?



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

If any of you have been over on the O Gauge Forum, you will recognize my name and face. I have O Gauge trains, and when younger had HO and N trains. I have never been involved with American Flyer trains at all. 

I have a request. My wife knows a woman who has a whole list of American Flyer trains she is trying to sell for a relative. I have the list, bought an AF price guide and looked up everything on her list. I know, you can't put much stock in price guides. I am looking for someone who knows American Flyer who could help direct us to someone she could sell them to. I do not know the condition of the trains, other than she indicates only a few items look rough. The rest look pretty good.

Does anyone know of anyone in Western Pennsylvania (specifically Butler) who would take a look at her trains. I can go get photos if someone would like to see some first.

Please let me know.
Thank you very much!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in central NY, and if I was closer I'd be glad to help out. You're right about the price "guides". Just remember, as you probably already know, if you sell to any type of a dealer, expect to get, maybe, 20 -30 cents on the dollar. If she wants to piece-meal some of them, try it here, as I would be interested. PM me any cabs #'s and the like if you're/she is interested.. I'm not a expert by any means, but I do have some knowledge of the trains. Again, I'm glad to help in any way.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Flyernut,
Yes, you have the name for it!:laugh:

Thank you very much for your offer. We will see where this goes, and I certainly know where to find you if she wants to parse them out. I have the model numbers on a list. What I need is to find the quality of what she has. I am certainly not one to rate trains. I work by photos and let the looker decide.

Again, thank you and I will let you know!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mark Boyce said:


> Flyernut,
> Yes, you have the name for it!:laugh:
> 
> Thank you very much for your offer. We will see where this goes, and I certainly know where to find you if she wants to parse them out. I have the model numbers on a list. What I need is to find the quality of what she has. I am certainly not one to rate trains. I work by photos and let the looker decide.
> ...


I appreciate your consideration, and I kindly thank you sir...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mark...if anyone can help you out it's flyernut. Like a good hobby shop, you can't go wrong with him...


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

daveh219 said:


> Mark...if anyone can help you out it's flyernut. Like a good hobby shop, you can't go wrong with him...


One can't ask for a better referral than that!! Thank you, Dave!!


----------



## GramB (Nov 28, 2016)

*W. PA. reply*

I cannot help with the pricing but maybe looking over samples on ebay would be useful. I would, however, be interested in inquiring about any accessories she might have. (someone else can set those prices!) since I'm just south of Pittsburgh and am a grandmother looking to work with my own AF with my grandsons. This is one train on one loop, but I can fit a few things. Just letting you know. Thanks. GramB


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Mark...if anyone can help you out it's flyernut. Like a good hobby shop, you can't go wrong with him...


Oh stop it,lol!!!.. I just wish I was closer to the folks involved. I would gladly help go through the items, and help sell them for her. My worries are that she will lose much of the value if she goes through a dealer, who is only going to give her .20-..03 cents on the dollar. And I would do it on the cuff. I would let the owner decide if she wanted to sell or give me anything for my help...Oh well, let's hope it all works out for her....


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Flyernut! lol. I know, I want to make sure she gets a fair price. I found a local S gauger who is getting in touch with me.

GramB,
I'll keep you in mind. She does have accessories but I haven't seen them, I just have a list at this point.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mark Boyce said:


> Flyernut! lol. I know, I want to make sure she gets a fair price. I found a local S gauger who is getting in touch with me.
> 
> GramB,
> I'll keep you in mind. She does have accessories but I haven't seen them, I just have a list at this point.
> ...


Great.. Keep us informed.


----------

